# Tell us about your instrument!



## Ravndal

I have a brown "Riese" piano. It's German, and really old, and really worn out. I'm trying to give it away atm, since I'm moving to south-Norway to study at the conservatory. But I'm afraid i have to dump it 

Looking forward to practice at some "real" instruments.

So, what kind of keyboard do you have? Satisfied?


----------



## Taggart

Zender piano.









A small 85 note beast. Described as good for beginners. Holds tune reasonably well. Nice tone. Satisfied at the minute but *if* I get any better I may outrun it. Still a very nice starter piano.


----------



## Ravndal

Did you buy it used or new?


----------



## Taggart

Used from a local music shop.


----------



## Skilmarilion

I've been fortunate enough to have a Yamaha Clavinova for over 10 years now. Maybe I'll upgrade to an acoustic one day, but it really offers so many possibilities (recording, transposing, etc.) and its performance is fantastic.


----------



## PetrB

I don't have an instrument, but a very serviceable (and work-horse, knock on wood, as far as longevity and durability) Yamaha digital studio model clavinova, of, um, a certain age. 88 weighted keys, touch sensitive, as pictured above, three set in place pedals.

It is a tool, not an instrument.

In the past, I've had very decent uprights, full, or studio height, and one vintage grand, all quite good, which gave much use.

The best pianos I've played were "out" - in teacher's studios and performing venues.

Looking forward, though, eventually, to another acoustic real instrument.


----------



## PetrB

A word to the wise, and practical advice at that. If purchasing an upright, never consider less than a studio height instrument, ca. 38 or 40 inches high, as a minimum standard. Anything less, the cross stringing, the jammed space for the action, is all formulaic for disappointment, bad quality sound, bad touch, short life (especially if you are really practicing) and they go out of tune before your tuner has left the room -- not even an 'investment' in any terms.


----------



## hreichgott

Cable Nelson 5'2" baby grand from early 20th century.

When I bought it, I had been pining after a certain well-seasoned used 7' Yamaha in good condition, but I didn't have $15,000. The Cable Nelson came along at significantly less than its actual value due to an odd series of circumstances and I snapped it up.

It is a cheerful piano, capable also of high drama. Attractive to a Haydn/Mozart fan like myself. Not a huge variety of tone colors, but enough. A little bit of quirky extra play in the keys before you get in touch with the hammer. Not particularly good at subtlety. I have named him Cherubino.


----------



## hreichgott

PetrB said:


> Looking forward, though, eventually, to another acoustic real instrument.


PetrB, loving piano music as you do, yes, you do need a real instrument!


----------



## PetrB

hreichgott said:


> PetrB, loving piano music as you do, yes, you do need a real instrument!


...and if I want to be more motivated to keep what I've got and maybe resurrect what used to be in hand and at hand, even in part 

The best and newest of the digitals are pretty remarkable, but virtual is not real, and there is a world of difference.

_*Never accept substitutes*, and when it comes to purchasing any tool or musical instrument, *Caveat emptor.*_


----------



## Phistachio

My Bechstein model A190 is hands down one of the best pianos I've ever played. Amazing sound.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I have a 2005 Fandrich & Sons. Excellent instrument.


----------



## Rehydration

I've got an Everett console piano. Not sure what model, but it's served me well.


----------



## Novelette

Both of my pianos were made by Story & Clark.

Both instruments have their own strengths and drawbacks.

The upright is a very good piano for works that call for a very clear and precise sound to them. It is perfectly suited to Mozart, Haydn, Bach, etc. whose works I would say require very clean, detached sounds. The keys are perfectly proportioned in all three dimensions; the bass is muscular but not overpowering, and the treble is bright and clear. I use this piano strictly for practicing, thus, I play it the most.

The baby grand is 5'8", also by Story & Clark: it has a very powerful sound, but despite a great deal of work put into it, it lacks the quick precision of the upright. It is approximately 85 years old, and the black keys definitely show the usage. The black keys' edges have blunted considerably, which makes it easy for fingers to slip off the key if it isn't touched in exactly the right place; the bass can be thunderous if not played with a very gentle touch. Still, the whole piano produces a beautiful, singing tone and is quite a joy to play. Liszt, Schumann, and Brahms sound better on this piano than on the upright.

It frequently happens that I will go a whole week without playing the baby grand, especially when I'm learning a new piece.


----------



## aszkid

A 7 months old Yamaha P35, does the job for a begginer like me. Damn, it even has two harpsichord and organ sounds!


----------



## Jaredpi

I don't have a piano. However, I have a choice of about 5 to play after church+ organ.


----------



## WellTempered

I have a Yamaha upright (acoustic) bought new nearly 20 years ago, and a clavichord made by David Weldon about 30 years ago. I bought a Yamaha electronic keyboard for my kids - my daughter plays it and likes it a lot more since I got a pedal for it, but she still much prefers the acoustic piano.


----------



## Rehydration

Probably my favorite piano that I've ever played is a Mason and Hamlin at my church. It has an almost harp-like sound to it, and it's a grand!


----------



## hreichgott

Rehydration said:


> Probably my favorite piano that I've ever played is a Mason and Hamlin at my church. It has an almost harp-like sound to it, and it's a grand!


The high quantity of local and easily accessible Mason & Hamlins is one of my favorite things about having moved to Massachusetts! Those are good pianos.


----------



## clavichorder

I have a 1950s Steinway baby grand. From my grandmother. The thing needs some work, but its a big improvement from the Kimball upright I grew up playing.


----------



## Volve

I have a 6 year old upright Fritz Dobbert. It's not the very best, and it somewhat makes me not want to play Chopin because it doesn't have the best low register, but I love it very much, and I can see this relationship lasting for some good years.


----------



## Pantheon

I have an upright black Yamaha that looks like this :









I got it second hand because new ones were really too expensive.  
I had another piano before that but it was really for beginners and it was time I had it changed after a few decades of it being passed around.
It has beautiful bass notes I have to say (practical for Rachmaninov !).
Otherwise I have an Korg SP-250 electric piano. I play the Yamaha mostly but seeing as I have a two year old brother who goes to sleep at 8 o'clock I need something to practice during the evening


----------



## treeza

A Roland RD600 which is brilliant.
I also have a young chang piano which is pretty good but I prefer the sound of the Roland.
I really want a Steinway (don't we all).


----------

